# [SOLVED] Can't Uninstall Oblivion!



## Cennama (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all,

So a few days ago, I bought Oblivion (for old times' sake), and was super excited to play it. When I got home, I popped it into my computer and started installing. THEN, about 3% through, my optical drive flaked out so I had to cancel the installation part way through. I figured this would be no problem, that I could just uninstall and try again. APPARENTLY, I did not install enough to be able to uninstall?? I have tried deleting the files, that did not work. The game is not in Add/Remove Programs or the registry -- it basically doesn't exist on my computer. Yet when I try to uninstall, I get this message:

*Setup has experienced an error.*

Please do the following:
- Close any running programs
- Empty your temporary folder
- Check your Internet connection (Internet-based Setups)

Then try to run the Setup again.

Error code: -6003​
Also, my boyfriend installed it on his computer and plays it no problem (albeit his graphics suck and I want to play it on MY computer), so can I just copy the program files in order to play? Or is this game too complex for that, cause I know you do that with a lot of older games.

I am dying to play Oblivion again, please help! D:


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Oblivion!*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

try revo uninstaller http://www.revouninstaller.com/ to see if you can completly uninstall it.

if not you could try ccleaner to, use the clean registry option, it will locate broken links etc so that might help to.

http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner

Give it a go and let us know how it worked out.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Oblivion!*

Or go into the registry and manually clean it all out that would do it.


----------



## Cennama (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Oblivion!*

Thanks guys, but I just copied the files from my boyfriend's computer and it works just fine! Thanks for the advice, though


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Oblivion!*

Mark as SOLVED please.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Glad to see that the game is working now. 

I've marked the thread as solved. If you still continue to have problems, feel free to post in the thread and we can continue to assist you.


----------

